# Bobby, it's your fault LOL



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I went out to turn a fishing plug......lathe won't start 
You just asked me the other day how it was going.....well now I jinked myself.

I will go through the check list.
1. power cord
2. Switch (I hope thats the problem)
3. Motor (If it's the motor, might be time for a new lathe)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I don't think I'd use Bobby as a "Purchasing Agent"... 



j/k, Bob....you and me got troubles...right here in River City.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bill said:


> I will go through the check list.
> 1. power cord
> 2. Switch (I hope thats the problem)
> 3. Motor (If it's the motor, might be time for a new lathe)


Don't forget the circuit breaker. I am sure the first thing you did was to be sure the outlet was still getting power.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here you go....just listed today!
http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/416167450.html


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Don't forget the circuit breaker. I am sure the first thing you did was to be sure the outlet was still getting power.


LOL no, never crossed my mind


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bill said:


> LOL no, never crossed my mind


Ask me how I know -- I have outlets next to each other that are wired to separate breakers. Luckily I figured it out before I called an electrician or bought a new dryer.

Actually, my wife was going through some internet trouble shooting list and said -- did you check the breaker? We had the vacuum plugged in next to it and it was working so I had not checked...:redface:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill Tell you what I'll do you give me $300 for this Palmgren and I won't send it back to them.:spineyes: I will just bring it to you with all the new headstocks. Even the broken one


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Here you go....just listed today!
> http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/416167450.html


not a bad price


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is another nice machine.....wonder what kind of pen you guys could turn on it???!! gb

http://cgi.ebay.com/Oliver-Patternmakers-Wood-Lathe-22-AC-unusual_W0QQitemZ280150830087QQihZ018QQcategoryZ57121QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Here is another nice machine.....wonder what kind of pen you guys could turn on it???!! gb
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Oliver-Patternmakers-Wood-Lathe-22-AC-unusual_W0QQitemZ280150830087QQihZ018QQcategoryZ57121QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Something for Paul Bunyan LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok Bill what is the verdic on the lathe?????


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Ok Bill what is the verdic on the lathe?????


don't know...it took the wind out of my sails...just have not went to look it over


----------

